# Streaming (offline)



## ProfoundSilence

In an effort to keep myself focused when I'm trying to get DAW stuff done, I'm going to be streaming when I work on my template. This might help me gauge how long I actually spend doing certain tasks, which will help me establish more realistic goals. Hours at my DAW and seemingly nothing gets done, due to distractions.

Now I welcome you to distract me, view my rather unorthodox workflow - or just yell at me when I'm distracted.



twitch.tv/profundusconfutatis

I'll update this thread whenever I intend to go live


----------



## ProfoundSilence

annnnnd starting up now.


----------



## Manaberry

Something's wrong with the link, but I suggest you guys to click on the Twitch logo to access the channel directly.


----------



## MartinH.

ProfoundSilence said:


> In an effort to keep myself focused when I'm trying to get DAW stuff done, I'm going to be streaming when I work on my template. This might help me gauge how long I actually spend doing certain tasks, which will help me establish more realistic goals. Hours at my DAW and seemingly nothing gets done, due to distractions.



Did it help?

Also what's the name of that Reaper theme? Looks nice.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

MartinH. said:


> Did it help?
> 
> Also what's the name of that Reaper theme? Looks nice.


I feel like it did.


had some segways, but thats okay - showed people some tricks, so even if my template didn't gain from it, atleast someone somewhere did.

I edited I think it was called hydra, and I manually made the OT icons. If people want them, i can always send it over


----------



## Manaberry

ProfoundSilence said:


> I feel like it did.
> 
> 
> had some segways, but thats okay - showed people some tricks, so even if my template didn't gain from it, atleast someone somewhere did.
> 
> I edited I think it was called hydra, and I manually made the OT icons. If people want them, i can always send it over



I didn't yell at you while you were exploring a bit too far :D 
Sorry.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Manaberry said:


> I didn't yell at you while you were exploring a bit too far :D
> Sorry.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Just finished up. I'll be back in ~12 hours. (midnight EST)

all in all, I managed to reroute the room mics + rebalance all the articulations for flutes 1,2,3, Oboe 1,2, English horn, and Clarinet 1.


Should be able to finish up Woodwinds on stream tomorrow night. The stream SHOULD have saved, but it's a long steam so I won't know if it worked until when I wake up(so mtfbwm?)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

A short highlight:

I built a violin I's run patch using multi articulations, and showed a quick example.

Run Example

Short test of triad plane'n after I got the oboes+english horn balanced.

Oboes + English Horn

Doesn't like embedding of twitch for some reason @Jdiggity1 and I'm pretty sure it's your fault.


----------



## Jdiggity1

ProfoundSilence said:


> Doesn't like embedding of twitch for some reason @Jdiggity1 and I'm pretty sure it's your fault.


It usually is.



EDIT: Appears to be an issue with XenForo forum software at the moment. Not much more we can do until they release an update.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'll be streaming within the hour, I'll update when I'm live


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Took a little longer than usual, got a few things tweaked on the back end here, but stream is up

Streamy


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Stream ended, I'll be back Friday, Saturday, Sunday - from 11:45 pm EST until ???

have woodwinds pretty well balanced, started on rebalancing and switching up violins I.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Surprise night off, a coworker is switching shifts with me. and I'll be streaming tonight, instead of saturday night. Might say 11:59 PM to make it less confusing. 

Tonight I'll be going over my process for making EQ match IRs for kontakt


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Stream is up, I'll be finishing a few things in the next couple minutes, feel free to join me


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Taking a nap for an hour or two I'll be live at about 4:30 am EST


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'm back


----------



## ProfoundSilence

About to wrap the stream up, but was fun. 


Accidently wrote 2 sketches because of interaction.


----------



## Zero&One

Whats your Twitch link?


----------



## ProfoundSilence

twitch.tv/profundusconfutatis


----------



## Zero&One

ProfoundSilence said:


> twitch.tv/profundusconfutatis



Thanks, I'll add you and jump on when I'm home or when you are next on.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Zero&One said:


> Thanks, I'll add you and jump on when I'm home or when you are next on.


just got off, ill be back on in like 10 hours


----------



## ProfoundSilence

And it's back up


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Shutting the stream back off in about 20 minutes, worked on a good amount of percussion



a short trip through my process.

Something interesting I was able to do was to make my Timpani/Bass drum have CC bound attack, which I feel yielded some pretty good rolls

No EQ, no reverb - this is just kontakt trickery


----------



## ProfoundSilence

**cutting the stream off in 20 minutes**

stays on for another 3 hours... which is bad because my daw crashed, for most of that - but I still ended up pulling out MSpaint to explain some stuff. I can't stress enough how much more enjoyable it is when people are actually... asking me things - even if it means I get less done haha.

now it's actually off. I'll be back sunday at ~midnight EST (8/9/2020)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Tonight I decided to re-work my woodwinds. With the mic selection in berlin strings favoring a further back mix, and JXL favoring a further back mix - I'm feeling like I need to push the woodwinds back, so I'll be adding duplicate instances to use the room + mix mic instead of room + close. The added benefit is that I can have the volume range different on different mics since I have to have 2 instances per articulation to use the Mix'd mic. The other added benefit will be with anything time machine, it'll have less issues running out of voices due to the kontakt limitations.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

My template is still loading, hoping some of the stuff I was doing before starting the stream isn't causing it to hang.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Now Streaming


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Good stream, woodwinds basically done - mic's switched and all articulations rebalanced at 127 - with enough time to share what I know about woodwind voicing for a bit. 

Next stream will be Wednesday at 11:59pm EST(midnight)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Streaming tonight, Midnight EST

I'll be finishing out a little more percussion and then working on Strings now that Woodwinds are at a solid base.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

now live

twitch.tv


----------



## ProfoundSilence

taking a bit of a break, be back on in a few hours


----------



## ProfoundSilence

We're back in business.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Alright, re-working how the shorts work has been really helpful. Being able to control the "bowing" direction with keyswitches and I might incorporate them into the woodwinds for faster workflow - just have to decide which keyswitch I'm going to use.

Might get the stream going at 4am EST friday morning, depending on how tired I am after overtime - but just a heads up, I have a week off starting monday, and I'll probably be streaming for 7 nights in a row.

Attached is a short little test phrase. First one is... well everyones favorite starwars ostinato. The end half is some random black metal esque gallops. 

I threw (literally) random percussion in - just to kind of feel out how the total sonic characteristics are coming together.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Just an update, I'm stuck workin all night - but next week should be pretty juicy. 

On the bright side, bought some bits and bobs from inspire/inspire 2


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'll be back in business tonight, and for the next 6-7 nights straight most likely

yay for stay-cation


----------



## ProfoundSilence

twitch.tv/profundusconfutatis

stream's up berlin strings tonight, a little late(blame Z-quil)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

taking a break for an hour or two - z quil got me slumping over


----------



## MartinH.

You're knocking these out at an impressive rate! I've only seen a bit of one stream and there was plenty of good stuff in there, but sadly I just don't have the time to watch hours and hours of streams. Do you have any plans to ever put a summary video of your finished template on youtube, just generally summing up what you did, without going into details tutorial-style? I imagine that would be some great food for thought and I could probably figure out most of the implementation details on my own or with google.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

MartinH. said:


> You're knocking these out at an impressive rate! I've only seen a bit of one stream and there was plenty of good stuff in there, but sadly I just don't have the time to watch hours and hours of streams. Do you have any plans to ever put a summary video of your finished template on youtube, just generally summing up what you did, without going into details tutorial-style? I imagine that would be some great food for thought and I could probably figure out most of the implementation details on my own or with google.


yeah so the idea is to get the bulk of the effort captured and then eventually stored on YouTube, with individual techniques covered in a tutorial/tip fashion. 

I've been trying to figure out the easiest way to get the streams on YouTube do I can eventually label them(so if somebody hears the timpani and like it, it could be easy enough to find when I started adding timpani)

some things are more general, like rebalancing articulations - which can be simplified and condensed into a tutorial... auditioning microphones of an instrument and picking mic combinations ect might be better off just left on the stream. 

Although I did think a short catalogue of what each instrument in my template sounds like/brief look at settings might be cool.(like an encyclopedia).

I think that's useful because nothing I do with the instruments is really "out of the box" usage, so buying berlin timpani wont get someone my timpani sound without knowing my tweaks/techniques. 

first I just need a finished and functional template before anything new comes out LOL. 

that said, about to drink some caffeine and fire up the stream


----------



## ProfoundSilence

ProfoundSilence said:


> twitch.tv/profundusconfutatis


Back up, should be on longer this time, just have that stuff in my system making me drowsy


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Be back tonight, got violins II done, part of violas done. 

this part takes the longest because everytime i enable/disable a midi plugin it wants to freeze and take it's sweeeeet time. that said, I'll have a much more homogenous string section when it's all said and done.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'll probably end up taking a snooze in a little, but stream is up. I'm workin on Violas now.

on a side note, takes a long time to get these onto youtube, a little nervous about exporting more than one at once from twitch.

twitch.tv/profundusconfutatis


----------



## ProfoundSilence

stream back up


----------



## ProfoundSilence

had to turn it off for about 30-45 minutes, just want to run to the store when they first open(before the other peasants enter)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I was back for a bit, on and off food prepping - doing some errands, and ended up crashing my template(was dropping in and out some master patches from LA modern percussion onto a playing/looping step sequencer track... like that's not going to crash it)

that said, I lost a little bit of my progress - but I should have easy to cook food tonight, and a little more energy when I wake up.

the new "scaffolding" tracks I just started making seem MUCH more stable to turn on and off things - which will make balancing go much faster from here on out(as well as any re-balancing I might decide to do)

I have half a mind to rebalance the strings on a second pass closer sounding, but if I do this, I believe I'll be using 2 more extra CCs under the hood to give me a bit more fine tuning control over close/tree volumes. This would involve opening a lot of wrenches, and dragging a lot of CCs, but would ultimately fix some of the gain staging issues I think and free up CC7 to be played in if I need.

Much of the harder parts of re-balancing the strings is done, which includes re-building how my sustain/legatos work to save ram - and splitting certain articulations into multiple instances, as well as creating new articulations(the accented sustain/trem and the run patch). That said, I plan on making a run patch for cello, but not for contrabass(sorry bass players) so thats the only significant time sink that I hadn't yet done.

for those curious as-to why re-balancing the articulations is useful: here are two examples where I recorded midi exactly 1 time, and could freely copy+paste and move the notes around to the other sections, and expect a homogenous result/performance.

this is two examples, using one of my legato patches, and one of my trem patches. both use CC2 to crossfade between sul tasto/normale/sul pont versions of these articulations. so you're hearing 12 legato patches, cross fading seemlessly - and in a uniform fashion.

the legato example shows how this extends to 4 part scaling, 2 part octave, unison, 3 octaves, and 4 octaves - to test how the ensemble sounds together at various registers.

edit, i do know there's a really sharp attack on the sul pont tremolo! I will have to scale the attack to ease into the note a bit on those, so it behaves a little more how I expect.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Streams back up folks

also, if twitch is an issue preventing you from viewing this - feel free to let me know.

twitch


----------



## ProfoundSilence

ill be back in a bit, feel like taking a power nap - then I decided to play around with a motif i was toying around with while testing some articulations and reaper did the thing where it just doesnt play anymore, so It's a good time to call it for a little, while I save/restart and reload my template


----------



## MartinH.

ProfoundSilence said:


> then I decided to play around with a motif i was toying around with while testing some articulations and reaper did the thing where it just doesnt play anymore, so It's a good time to call it for a little, while I save/restart and reload my template





ProfoundSilence said:


> doing some errands, and ended up crashing my template(was dropping in and out some master patches from LA modern percussion onto a playing/looping step sequencer track... like that's not going to crash it)



It seems like you're having an unusual amount of crashes. My Reaper crashes once in a while too, but it's not nearly as frequent as you're mentioning. Less than once a Month I'd say. Maybe try a different version or see if you can somehow narrow down what plugin(s) are causing the crashes?
Maybe the windows eventviewer can tell you what exactly caused it?


----------



## ProfoundSilence

MartinH. said:


> It seems like you're having an unusual amount of crashes. My Reaper crashes once in a while too, but it's not nearly as frequent as you're mentioning. Less than once a Month I'd say. Maybe try a different version or see if you can somehow narrow down what plugin(s) are causing the crashes?
> Maybe the windows eventviewer can tell you what exactly caused it?


Well first one was going really stupid things

the one from tonight many really a crash per seat, sometimes reaper just doesn't play anymore, if I had to guess - this is actually the asio driver. I say this because it doesn't prevent the rest of reaper from having a problem, and I *think* last time I had this issue I changed to a non asio driver and wasn't able to press play again.

both are pretty rare for me, the former usually just when I'm doing something impatient, often times with big multis or large instruments that use full kontakt player. 

anyways, about to get up and start the stream back up!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

alright, stream is back up. 

anyone know of any other streamers that focus on VI/composing?

I found the option to show other streamers when I'm offline and added the two that I'm aware of. I know some of the users here who have youtube channels, but not sure how many stream on twitch - feel free to leave their names here, I'd be happy to support others when I'm sleeping


----------



## ProfoundSilence

taking a bit of a break, my lawn REALLY needs mowed, and it's been florida outside all week(raining every few hours) and for once it didn't rain yet, and it's blue skies, so while the grass isn't dry yet - it's probably the best shot I'm going to have.


I've got a few more articulations balanced/build. 

now I've got the first 7 articulations nailed on celli/bass.


now that I had to re-do the work I had done on the celli, here is a brief example of how homogenous the library sounds now, using the espressivo legato and a super smoozy voicing of a minor 7th


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I *think* twitch linking works now?



lets test, if you want to hear the full 3 octave super unison with the expressivo


----------



## ProfoundSilence

took 2 hours to get the lawn mowed. I'm pretty tired at the moment, trying to wager if I want to sleep or stream for another hour or two


----------



## ProfoundSilence

just a heads up, I'm really tired, so I'm probably going to just work on the template a little without the stream on - while firing up some score club/verta/mita/peter alexander until I'm tired enough to nap.

post Nap I'll stream until ~840 am


----------



## ProfoundSilence

back on for about an hour or so. I'll be streaming when I get home too. 

Today was a bit of a flop haha


----------



## ProfoundSilence

about to fire it back up.

also yay for that tasty ostinato, I'll definately have to save that one


----------



## ProfoundSilence

its back up


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I took a small break, but I'm not quite ready to hit the sack. 

I think I'm going to make that little articulation balancing chain and see if I dont make a solid dent in VII/viola rebalancing.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

admittedly, I've been really bad the past 2 days about keeping the thread title updated.

I'm up - I've been hard at work trying to customize my theme further, as well as organize my template visually. I've also thrown in JXL with 2 mics and ark 1 + 2 choirs just to see where my ram is at.

I'm still customizing a bit further, but feel free to join.

Also, I think I've improved my microphone situation a bit. It's not in a great place - but I think it should be a little easier to understand me


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Did pretty well, everything except redesigning Divisi patches is done on strings. I'm sure there will be bits that need re-balanced a little here and there, but I can finally say it's time to take a step forward. Well sorta, I'm taking a step backwards and reverting to the close mic on winds, but aside from that - percussion is basically done - and then it's just brass and odds and ends(like choir, organ, ect)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I ended up sprucing up that one demo a bit,



best 32 seconds of your life.

Real talk though, I'm absolutely relieved that I have strings pretty much set. Not much I'm hearing that I want to change about percussion, I don't think rebalancing the winds with the close mics will take as long as last time with the new "iterator" setup I'm using. Then I can actually get to setting brass up, which is exciting for me.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

going back on for a bit to get rolling on BWW swapping to close mics


----------



## ProfoundSilence

ouch, I forgot to change the title again. 

ohh well, I'm live -this time I'll be doing something radically different - working on some composition! stream will be up within the next 5-10 minutes


----------



## ProfoundSilence

actually give me about 20, i've got to use the restroom

edit: going live now :D


----------



## axb312

Awesome stuff. Hope this goes up on youtube or somewhere else permanent after.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

just realized it was 11am! gotta get to sleep.

I hashed out a good amount of ideas for my future brass "flex" piece to make everyone run out to buy JXL, and I can demand child support from @Orchestral Tools

thanks for tuning in, I should REALLY be more structured about this - but I figured a lot of boring template stuff - and it would be nice to do some writing now that I'm getting more motivated(due to the template looking less daunting)




axb312 said:


> Awesome stuff. Hope this goes up on youtube or somewhere else permanent after.



it will be for sure

Also, for those interested - I worked out a melody I had a foggy idea of on my way home from work. The goal at this point is to scratch a few variations and a core idea - and work in whatever direction I come up with. I had a few "softer" variations, but for the sake of brevity - the most energetic combination of the theme as well as a fun little soft/quirky weird transition thing (dream sequence?)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

the video finished uploading, for those that can't stand twitch.tv


----------



## ProfoundSilence

firing up the stream, more exciting(sarcasm) woodwind rebalancing.

3rd time... is the charm? Might be worth staying on @Dirk Ehlert 's stream at  until he's done for the night...

ofcourse when you're done with that if you want to subject yourself to someone going full A type on some woodwind samples - feel free to join me


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I sabotaged myself again, accidently armed the real celli patch and messed it up. I think I'm going to put some CC blockers on tracks that are essentially finished so that this happens less often QQ.

I'm really tired and want to nap, so I figured I'll just restart the whole template so I don't have to rebalance anything. I've got a decent strategy now, and I'm definately planning on making individual VCA's for the woodwind sections.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Back up and running

join me - this time I set some CC eaters up on my strings - I really dont want to ever have to do that again.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

going to get some errands done now that the stores are open, getting irritated with winds this morning


----------



## ProfoundSilence

So the game plan is next week, likely monday. I might pop the stream on for short periods of time between now and then - but nothing substantial. 

After experimenting a little with berlin woodwinds revive, legacy, a combination of both, ect - I'm strongly considering working on the brass next and then coming back to see which ends up sitting better. 

I really like the ORTF + Tree sound from revive, and I like the articulations - but I'd save a lot of ram by sticking with legacy, and would have the added benefit of 2 extra instruments(well 3, but no plans to write for Eb clarinet)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

just an update, I'll be working more overtime the next few weeks(which in sure will turn into months) so I think my stream goals being shorter sessions is going to have to happen. Also wasn't the best about saving these on YouTube, the export is really clunky. I imagine anything important I can make a tutorial of later. 

see you guys/gals/gorillas/gnats/gorgoroths/gelatos soon


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Streams up, going to try to get through atleast clarinet 1


----------



## ProfoundSilence

ill be back tonight. 

Clarinets are sounding nice and balanced, although I kind of liked what I had before - so I might rebalance clarinet 2 around 1, not sure.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'm going to try to get some food in me and then I'll be ready to fire up the stream for quite a while. I'm going to do the un-thinkable at this point, and rebalance it using just the mixed mic. 

I toyed with it a bit, and I feel like it's the most consistent way to use BWW legacy - even if I prefer some control over the depth, I can achieve that later on with any number of reverbs that I have under my belt. The plus side is that balancing a single microphone is really easy - and it'll be saving more ram(this is part of the goal here)


If im not completely satisfied either way due to the mic selection, might as well spend half the ram on it.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

alrighty, streams back up.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

that was quick. clarinet done, taking a break - then i'll be back for oboes or bassoons.

it's my night off so I'm trying to be smart about this, stream it when ill be most productive, take breaks when I finish a task so that when I come back I can have a shorter/concise video to re-upload onto youtube.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

back up



come hang if you like haut-bois [oboi]


----------



## ProfoundSilence

bassoon time


----------



## ProfoundSilence

back on for part 2 of le flutes, almost there for woods


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Alright, woodwinds are good to go, VCA's setup and colors tidy'd up a little aswell. 

This weekend finally Get to start working on JXL brass, and I've got some ideas I want to incorporate


----------



## ProfoundSilence

any tutorial requests?

going to probably trim YouTube down a little and make some tutorials when I'm done adding brass.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

sigh, massive headache and I have to fix my GPU before I can do anything so not sure if I'll get to streaming tonight. 

going to try to lay back down and maybe I'll be motivated to fix it when I get back up. strapped fans to my gpu heatsink but I can't push it down in the pci slot. getting zipties into those holes was a nightmare because the zipties are too thick, and I checked all the local hardware stores for alternatives this morning, it's all the same.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

haven't been able to even boot with the card, looks like it finally bit the dust. 
trying to borrow a 290x for a month or so. but with 30hz I'll probably get headaches so I'm not sure how much ill be streaming. 

on the other hand, I'll be signing up for some overtime and maybe I'll spring for the rtx 3080


----------



## Jay Panikkar

ProfoundSilence said:


> sigh, massive headache and I have to fix my GPU before I can do anything so not sure if I'll get to streaming tonight.
> 
> going to try to lay back down and maybe I'll be motivated to fix it when I get back up. strapped fans to my gpu heatsink but I can't push it down in the pci slot. getting zipties into those holes was a nightmare because the zipties are too thick, and I checked all the local hardware stores for alternatives this morning, it's all the same.



LOL, wtf are those fans? Noctua? What GPU is that?



ProfoundSilence said:


> haven't been able to even boot with the card, looks like it finally bit the dust.



I always have a couple of low end cheap GPUs for emergency purposes. You can probably get an used GTX 6xx or 7xx for cheap.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

it's a 980ti 

problem is my only display is a 4k TV so I need hdmi 2.0 or I'm suffering either 1440p with a 48" screen or 30hz at 2160p. 

friend is bringing a 290x down, which means I'll be at 30hz if it works still. 

I guess timing isn't bad, il probably try to pick up some overtime and spring for the rtx 3080


----------



## Jay Panikkar

Iirc GTX 1030 supports HDMI 2.0, I think it's the cheapest option for that spec. Yeah, probably better to wait for the new cards at this point.

I'm "cherangat" from your streams btw.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

well the 3080 will actually be a big upgrade

craigslist here gives me the option of a rx 480(slightly worse in most games) for 160$ or 400$ for a 2070(a little better). 

might aswell pay 700 or so and get a truly next gen card that will hopefully last me as long as the 980ti which I had for nearly 5 years with no complaints


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Got to boot, up and running. Got some ideas I want to experiment with using SINE and JXL.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I can't believe I forgot to change the title last night, I'm on the road right now but I will be streaming tonight ladies and gentlemen


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Live now, more Experiments with JXL



@jbuhler this might interest you a little if you feel like stopping in


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'll be back in a bit. just trying to nap. 

trumpets are baked, bones are baked - horns and low brass are next.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

and we're back, foods' a prepping though


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Alright, wrapped up for the evening(morning?)


----------



## jbuhler

ProfoundSilence said:


> Live now, more Experiments with JXL
> 
> 
> 
> @jbuhler this might interest you a little if you feel like stopping in



Sorry I just saw this. I’d like to catch one of these soon. They look very interesting.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

jbuhler said:


> Sorry I just saw this. I’d like to catch one of these soon. They look very interesting.



I dont know how interesting that was, but the one I was referencing was doing some weirdness that you might appreciate. 

if you have an external way of sending articulations to certain midi channels(i.e. logic's articulation or cubase expression maps) you can do "articulation" per channel. What I did with this, was load up 5 sustains on the same "instrument" for that channel, then used the polymap xfade, and changed the CC to CC1 for the polymap. Then I went to each individual sustain and turned off all but 1 dynamic, so I can do 2 things:

1.) I can change the dynamic range by just pressing keyswitches... C6-E6 = all 5 layers, C-D = pp-mf, D-E = mf-fff 

2.) I can change the volume of the individual layers - by controlling the "articulation volume".


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Aiming to be back on friday/saturday night. 

Some mornings I'm just a little more exhausted and want as minimum human contact as possible LOL.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

RIP weekend stream plans. 

those two days off were just plugged with 2 more 12 hour shifts


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Back from the dead, I'm feeling froggy - if you want to hop in, doubt I'll be too productive but you'd free to join. 

I'll be picking up some food and then getting the stream going tonight(and maybe again tomorrow night)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

its live now
sorry im a little late


----------



## ProfoundSilence

sleepy sleepy

I didn't get a whole lot done, but I was more or less just trying to stay busy tonight.
The following is something that was sent by someone on stream and I ended up playing around until I got the following. He said it's a theme from a netflix show but IDK which one.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

going to go live soon, lost a bunch of work tonight so probably not going to be writing.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

live


----------



## ProfoundSilence

back sorry for the break


----------



## ProfoundSilence

streaming for a little, feel free to join


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Hopping around a bit, mostly experimenting with stuff behind the scenes instead of wasting everyones time on stream .

Plus I've been watching random stuff in the background(like paid classes) so I can't exactly stream while I'm doing that. 

Been thinking about orchestration stuff - and the idea that sometimes clarity in orchestration and strength in register isn't always ideal. 

This example uses low double stopped trem(it's a minor 6th so it's pretty easy to finger) on the bottom end of the viola and the celli - and a held pedal in octaves trem in violin I and II - with a pedal just sustained in the bass.

There's nothing in the normal "meat" register at and above middle C. - and I intentionally put the only chords being trem'd with low dynamics but higher bow noise surrounding the register that the melody is in. 

the melody which is quite low for horns, so I keep them pretty soft - and the trombones assisting(again, low dynamics to not overpower the horns). I had added some low winds to it - but decided it just didn't need it, and I liked the idea of the melodic statement being kind of said "under their breath". I hope to eventually reach a point where I can actually get composing on stream... but for now - atleast enjoy the fact that I'll have a week off in about 7 days so I should be able to fire the stream up even if it's just to do boring stuff.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

live for a little, come watch paint dry, as I reconfigure my Midi Controllers.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

really though, trying to stop setting the bar so high right now, streaming something is better than nothing - when my time is limited.

Feel free to suggest an orchestral work you want me to listen to


----------



## ProfoundSilence

had a brief intermission, back on for a few hours


----------



## ProfoundSilence

we back


----------



## ProfoundSilence

and firing back up. had a crash and was squaring some thing away


----------



## ProfoundSilence

going to sleep, it's hard to call it progress(I'm simply fixing what broke) but I made some of whatever it's called.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

sleep failed so I'm working on BWW for a little.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'm going to be on back in a little. 

Rebalanced flute one and pretty happy about it.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

We're back in action


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Going to Sleep my friends. be back tonight.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Here's a short little test passage now that I've got flutes 1 and 2 balanced and flute 3 started with just the initial sustain patch.

this is ofcourse more or less just a test to hear how they sound unison/harmony - both in parallel harmony as well as chords - then a short runthrough of some of the various shorts/ect harmonized with just flute 1 and 2(since that's the one that's done)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Live again, going to try to do flute 3 and *maybe* piccolo before sleep.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

my audio device crap the bed so I had to cut the stream off, but after it rebooted I got half of the articulations done with the piccolo.

just doubles, triples, a pair of trills, and runs transitions left for the flute family. Going to try to squeeze on to finish piccolo and start Oboes in the AM. when I get off work.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

It's 2:14 am here, I do plan on working in balancing Oboes at about 730am when I get home from work if anyone wants to keep my company


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Plans failed, but good news - I'm going to go get some food in my gut and I'll be on at 0400hrs EST.(19 minutes from now)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

oops, I'd be worried if I was on time for something. Live now though


----------



## ProfoundSilence

that was akward, I just started the steam and my usb devices decided they didn't want to play, so I've got to restart(it'll take apx 50 minutes or so before my templates back up most likely)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

im back ideally. 

Not sure what's going on with my USB drivers in general, but been having problems lately.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Be back in a little, going to start laundry,
piccolo, flutes 1-3, and oboe 1+2 now done.

next is english horn.

getting faster luckily, would be nice to make music for once haha.

edit: going to relax and hopefully sleep soonish. but ill be back tonight


----------



## ProfoundSilence

yet another day of watching grass grow, balancing english horn and onwards - live again for a little while


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'll see you guys monday/tuesday!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

streaming mocking up a short brass piece from scoreclub.net


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Got a template thrown together with berlin brass for this, input notes for horn 1 and almost horn 2, which accounts for much I can copy past and move into place for the other parts.

Then it's just articulations and recording dynamics! Be back tomorrow AM.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

@Ross Sampson time flies! cant believe you were posting about those horns back in 2017 on TSB! I thought I picked that up when it was still ML brass, but I guess I didn't according to my email!(realizing now it was almost 4 years ago).

Seems like those 4 years have been good to you!


----------



## MauroPantin

Hey man, just chiming in to say that this is some inspiring stuff. Really respect you putting yourself on the spot to get things done. Been following some of the streams when I can, always interesting to see other people's workflow. Kudos to you!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

MauroPantin said:


> Hey man, just chiming in to say that this is some inspiring stuff. Really respect you putting yourself on the spot to get things done. Been following some of the streams when I can, always interesting to see other people's workflow. Kudos to you!


Thanks I get caught between no one wants to see this and anything is better than nothing so it's been back and forth, but I'm trying to maintain some focus when I get off work


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Just a heads up I'll be live in about 1 hour to work on that mockup if you care to join me


----------



## jononotbono

@ProfoundSilence What you mocking up man?


----------



## ProfoundSilence

jononotbono said:


> @ProfoundSilence What you mocking up man?


It's a short brass piece made by @alainmayrand 

It's a little experiment seeing how different brass libraries handle it on his scoreclub.net member forum. 

It's not a plug for him or anything, although alain does get my glowing endorsement - this is more or less just my contribution since nobody mentioned JXL or Berlin brass, although I could ask for his sample modeling midi to throw it through the ropes of infinite brass if nobody else does


----------



## jononotbono

ProfoundSilence said:


> It's a short brass piece made by @alainmayrand
> 
> It's a little experiment seeing how different brass libraries handle it on his scoreclub.net member forum.
> 
> It's not a plug for him or anything, although alain does get my glowing endorsement - this is more or less just my contribution since nobody mentioned JXL or Berlin brass, although I could ask for his sample modeling midi to throw it through the ropes of infinite brass if nobody else does


I may tune in but I better learn all your tricks if I do 😂


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Live again, doing a short mockup with berlin brass


----------



## ProfoundSilence

sleep time, might work on it again tomorrow morning after overtime, we'll see!

Suprised that JXL with just a legato patch actually did quite well


----------



## Ross Sampson

ProfoundSilence said:


> @Ross Sampson time flies! cant believe you were posting about those horns back in 2017 on TSB! I thought I picked that up when it was still ML brass, but I guess I didn't according to my email!(realizing now it was almost 4 years ago).
> 
> Seems like those 4 years have been good to you!


Can't quite believe it's been almost 4 years! Will get back to you regarding the brass after the weekend and will no doubt pop my head in to a stream or two, nice one for doing them!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Hey, working on some JXL brass mic merges

feel free to join me

twitch.tv/profoundsilence


----------



## ProfoundSilence

actually brb, going to use the restroom first, might take some time LOL


----------



## ProfoundSilence

going back online


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I'm pooped, going to sleep - see you all soon


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Planning on starting the stream back up in about 30-40 minutes for an hour or so to explore MuseScore 3.6


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Okay, live now




I'll be on for about an hour


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Night!

Depending on how I slept might see how I feel in the morning to continue. 

So far, muse score is shaping up to be better at piano reductions but I'll see what I can figure out at work for the layout issues. 

Note entry is pretty easy though, so I'm liking that so far


----------



## ProfoundSilence

back online, for a short composition challenge stream(Scoreclub)




And just like that, party is over. 

View attachment LastPlace4 27 21.mp3


Nothing wild or great but atleast I submitted it. Not enough caffiene to open notation software to make it look pretty.


----------

